# Ridley Rap Noah-specific



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi all you Ridleys...Today I took my 2008 Noah and converted it into a time trial ride for a TT tomorrow. I'd heard or read that one of the neat things about the Noah, with it's triangular seat mast and the way the seat mounts, is that you can reverse the seat attachment appliance (for want of a better name for that peice) and move the saddle ahead enough to make a good time trial position possible. This is true.

Amazingly, I used the same spacer under the seat attachment appliance...As far as I can tell just riding on my trainer (so far) the saddle height is still right despite the saddle moving waay forward by reversing the seat post head...We shall see how it does, but it certainly looks like I got a good TT-position without very much screwing around. Now that I have the TT bars adjusted, I'll leave them assembled with a stem on and just have to change the saddle and the stem and re-attach the cables when I swap for TT or roads.

Don Hanson


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Noah should make a great TT, supposedly it has the fastest str8 line speed in the tour. If you are going to be using it in such way you may want to look in to Oval's - they have an interesting TT bar system that attaches to their stem with a choice of over, under or over & under as well as a very aero road bar - perhaps not ideal but should save you switching things too much if you are going to be doing a few TT's.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*It works.*

The Noah does work very well as a TT ride. I rode one short TT with it last week and this weekend I'm in the midst of this 'stage race' below. Saturday's racing involved a 28 mile TT with mixed terrain and later in the day, an all uphill TT. I rode the Noah on the mixed terrain part. It behaved very nicely climbing well and handling a very high speed descent perfectly. Today we do a 40 mile out and back with over 3000' of climbing to finish up the Time Trail Festival. I have great confidence in the Noah now as an appropriate ride. I'm planning on getting another seat head so I can leave a saddle permanently mounted and only have to switch bars and drop on the TT saddle set up without messing with adjustments, etc. 

Toggle around on the site below to find the Deschutes River TT Festival to check out these courses. The weather has been perfect this year for the event...no wind no snow no rain plenty of warm sun..

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/deschutes

Don Hanson


----------

